# Cavendish and Martin insist on riding Specialized bikes



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Specialized couldn't ask, or pay for that matter, for better advertising:



> The major issue is said to be the bike. According to the GVA, Cavendish insists on riding a Specialized frame, as he currently does at HTC-Highroad, and the company wants to keep him on their bike. However, Sky has a contract with Pinarello, which it is not willing or able to cancel for his sake.
> 
> Omega Pharma-Quick Step will no longer ride Eddy Merckx bikes next year and it is said that it will ride Specialized, at the demand of time trial World Champion Tony Martin.


Cavendish To Omega Pharma-QuickStep? | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I call BS.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Why.?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Based on this info alone, I don't see how anyone could say for certain it's BS or not, but IMO it's not out of the realm of possibility that (given their 'idiosyncrasies') some pro's do have their preferences. And, Cav is in as good a position as anyone to get them fulfilled. Teams are built around the dominant figure, so why not extend that philosophy to gear whenever possible. As an example, I remember LA refusing to ride Bonty saddles, and accommodations were made (quietly). 

OTOH, it's certainly not out of the realm of possibility for someone to be 'compensated' for making certain statements.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Specialized couldn't ask, or pay for that matter, for better advertising:


Thanks for the link.

And, they are certainly paying for it - with large quantities of athlete and team sponsorship marketing dollars. This is similar to a year or two ago when they sponsored Contador personally and used that to get their bikes into Astana displacing Trek. It is no coincidence that Cavendish and Martin will be wearing world champion colors next year. But I do find it amazing that there's enough money from Specialized to influence the team selection for Cavendish.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> ...But I do find it amazing that there's enough money from Specialized to influence the team selection for Cavendish.


Explains the 2012 price increases!!


----------



## stleon2 (Aug 4, 2009)

*hmmm...*

I think both sides of the coin have valid points. 

One one hand, Specialized dumped a ton of R&D dollars into the Venge, mainly utilizing McLaren to build an aero bike specifically around Cavendish. Scott tried (and failed) to do the same thing with the F01L, but it never panned out. Now that Cav had a bike built with him in mind that actually works for him, he doesn't want to let go of it. Neither does Spesh. So, it's true that there was a lot of money involved in this, and it certainly seems like a marketing thing...

OTOH, think about it...athletes (esp. pro cyclists) are veeerrrry superstitious. Cav and Martin just came off of the most successful seasons they've ever had. Especially Cavendish...I don't think he wants to have to try to get used to a new bike, while keeping his winning streak going. He's on top of the world, why risk it by switching things up right now? Although the folding of HTC proved to be a road block for him, Cav will probably want to salvage as much of the "winning formula" as he can - and a majority of HTC'ers went over to OmegaPharma-QS, as well as his beloved bike. Makes sense.

Also, sometimes rider preferences don't work out for manufacturers. When the Tarmac SL4 hit the market, Big S billed it as "Contador's new ride", and were supposed to debut it under his legs at the TdF. But Contador refused to ride the SL4, because he already had his SL3 where he wanted it...and plus he's extremely superstitious and thought that switching bikes mid-race would be bad for him.

Spesh got lucky with Cav loving the Venge so much. They did the heavy investment up front, by centering the engineering of the frame around the current world champ...now Mike Sinyard is sitting back, loving the fact that his brand is going to dictate Cav's future. It's any CEO's dream (ie. John Burke/Lance Armstrong relationship). In a few days time, Mark will be tweeting that he'll be joining OP-QS instead of Sky, you watch.


----------



## rkgriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

I think he will still ride for Sky next year. He will either be paid more or some other benefit to give up the Specialized bikes.

Sky Confirms No Signed Contract With Cavendish | Cyclingnews.com

""This season I have not yet exchanged three words with Cavendish. I have negotiated with his friend and teammate Bernhard Eisel,” Lefevere told Het Nieuwsblad. “He was quite clear to me and said: 'Sorry, but Mark needs to go to Sky for many reasons and I am going along. We have now been signed.' So, to my knowledge Cavendish is no longer free.”


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

> I think both sides of the coin have valid points.
> 
> One one hand, Specialized dumped a ton of R&D dollars into the Venge, mainly utilizing McLaren to build an aero bike specifically around Cavendish. Scott tried (and failed) to do the same thing with the F01L, but it never panned out. Now that Cav had a bike built with him in mind that actually works for him, he doesn't want to let go of it. Neither does Spesh. So, it's true that there was a lot of money involved in this, and it certainly seems like a marketing thing...
> 
> ...


I don't see why the bike is a problem. Riders all the time ride one bike and paint another name on it. I don't see the problem in signing a racing contract...unless Specialized won't have their bikes repainted, or Cav's sponsors refuse to buy non-sponsor bikes and refinish them.


----------



## stleon2 (Aug 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> I don't see why the bike is a problem. Riders all the time ride one bike and paint another name on it. I don't see the problem in signing a racing contract...unless Specialized won't have their bikes repainted, or Cav's sponsors refuse to buy non-sponsor bikes and refinish them.


You're right. But I don't think the problem is Specialized. The problem is the other decal on Cav's frame. The S-Works McLaren Venge is intellectual property of McLaren. I don't think either company would want "Pinarello" on it. I could see them just making the frame completely black, but then the problem is Team Sky...they have an exclusive contract with Pinarello to have their bikes under every Sky rider.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Marc said:


> I don't see why the bike is a problem. Riders all the time ride one bike and paint another name on it. I don't see the problem in signing a racing contract...unless Specialized won't have their bikes repainted, or Cav's sponsors refuse to buy non-sponsor bikes and refinish them.


I really really don't think that we will see repainted/rebranded Specialized road frames on another team - this would be a major fail. With such a focus on brand and technology, and with every race (and even training rides) being scrutinized to death in the media and on web forums, the manufacturers will not stand for it. Just maybe Cavendish could have a personal deal inked with Specialized, and still ride for say Sky on Specialized while everyone else rides on Pinarello, but that seems pretty unlikely and would require a huge concession from the manufacturers. I can just see how that could be solved with money.

It is different for time-trial bikes because TT is such a specialist activity, and because TT riders have a huge investment (time, money, wind tunnel, fit, training, ...) in their set-up and because some manufacturers don't have top-shelf TT technology. There can still be leeway to rebadge TT frames. This would affect Martin to a great extent (and Levi), but not Cav.

Clearly, Specialized has lost a team this year, and is looking to add a new third team. The ex-QuickStep team makes a huge amount of sense to them as they've had that relationship before. This move almost makes no sense for Cav, other than a big payday. Unless he is going to pass on the green for the TdF (take early stage wins and exit the race half-way) so as to focus on the Olympics Road Race next year, and then switch teams again for the following year.


----------



## Junior77 (Aug 24, 2011)

I want to ride a Specialized


----------



## stleon2 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just read a CyclingNews.com story that reminded me of another problem with Cav joining Sky.

Cav is personally sponsored by Nike, and Sky's kit and clothing are supplied by Adidas. Problem.

The article went on to say that Sky's manager would consider it "bitter" if Cav is wearing "colors of a foreign team". Why the hell should that matter? The British team (mostly Sky riders) supported Cav in his ride to the rainbow jersey, and he is still under contract with an American team....why wouldn't they do the same to have the fastest Brit road racer on the top of the Olympic podium - even though he would be riding for a OP-QS? Leiphiemer would be doing the same thing, and you don't hear Radioshack b*tching about it...


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

ukbloke said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> And, they are certainly paying for it - with large quantities of athlete and team sponsorship marketing dollars. This is similar to a year or two ago when they sponsored Contador personally and used that to get their bikes into Astana displacing Trek. It is no coincidence that Cavendish and Martin will be wearing world champion colors next year. But I do find it amazing that there's enough money from Specialized to influence the team selection for Cavendish.


It might not be about the money. Cav's always had a bit of an ego. If I understand correctly, Specialized pretty much built the McClaren Venge with his input. Or maybe that's what he thinks. Either way, it's 'his' bike.

Regardless, athletes are a superstitious bunch, and even if he would win on another frame or whatnot, if he thinks there's a difference, and likes the relationship with specialized, he could very easily choose to maintain that relationship for less than a truckload of money. Or even just for a few calls from Sinyard telling him thanks for helping make a great bike.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Pros will just ride the bikes of whichever team pays them the most.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Italianrider76 said:


> Pros will just ride the bikes of whichever team pays them the most.


100%, If anyone seriously thinks that Cav or the like give a rats ass about which bike he is on is kidding themselves!

Riders change bikes like they change socks, as was the case with Boonen a few years back S had to make up a "special" one off frame to his liking with a different geom and layup, it kept him on the right brand for marketing, but was anything but a bike that consumers could buy. You could go so far as calling this misleading advertising, but the company did make the bike. I guess this is like F1 advertising a Renault.
"*Just how much is one rider worth to a bicycle sponsor? If that rider is Belgian superstar Tom Boonen and that company is Specialized, the answer is: quite a lot.*"
from Pro Bike: Tom Boonen?s Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL2 Custom - BikeRadar 

This is purely due the individual contract that Cav has with S, it is too lucrative to let it go. This is what S do, the bikes aren't anything special and they pay a bucket load to market.

Clearly this is working for them, but please don't be of the illusion he just thinks the S bikes are SOOO good he couldn't stand to ride anything else...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

If Cav is riding a Specialized bike in Sky livery, won't the TV cameramen have to put on their fun house lenses so the forks and stays will look all wavy?


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

I could see Tony Martin being picky about his TT bike, but not Cav. Cav would race with training wheels and win just to say he did it. 

Any thoughts on Fabian's first year on a trek ride? He always seemed off form thus year. Was it a down year or just getting used to a new set up?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cav also has a signature stem and handlebar from PRO, while Sky have a contract for Deda stems and handlebars.

I see Quick-Step released Iljo Keisse, maybe to make room for Cav? Lefevre had earlier said he had no room for Cav.


----------



## stleon2 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Well, It's official....*

Dammit! Cav announced it today. He's going to Sky. Well, Brit cyclists everywhere rejoice, he gets to compete in the London Olympics wearing the same name on the front of his jersey that he will be in the pro peloton. I'm interested to see whether this is a 2 year deal or more...and I'm curious how all of Mark's individual contracts and sponsorships are going to hold up. He is either going to break a lot of contracts, or we're going to see a black/blue S-Works Venge pretty soon! hahah..doubt it.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

stleon2 said:


> In a few days time, Mark will be tweeting that he'll be joining OP-QS instead of Sky, you watch.


How do those words taste?


----------



## speed metal (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread failed.


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

On the specialized home page :


----------

